# Band Saw Purchase, Quality or Size?



## candy1land (Oct 20, 2009)

I am getting ready to take the plunge this weekend and buy the tools for my new shop so I can start turning!  FINALLY!!  I have been researching everything to try and stay under my budget and I have a dilemma. 

Regarding a band saw - I am down to the 10" Jet ($299) vs. 12" Craftsman ($349).  I know from a quality standpoint the Jet must be better but how much does the 2" difference really matter? 

I am trying to get the tools I need but stay realistic about my spend and I want some feedback because I've never used a band saw before.  I already know I am interested in cutting my own pen blanks.  I am buying the 12" Delta VS Lathe because I know at some point I will want to move on to bowls.  I'd rather put the extra money into the Lathe than the saw for now.  

Opinions?  Experience?  Feedback?  On this issue and anything else.  I haven't bought a single power tool yet but I plan on buying the following this weekend: 

Delta 12" VS Lathe
Ryobi 12" Drill Press
Slow Speed Grinder from Wood craft 
Band Saw - TBD

Plus all the small tools to start practicing turning of course.  

Thanks for the help!!

Candy


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Oct 20, 2009)

Is the Jet one of the ones that can take riser blocks?   With bandsaws bigger is definately one of the key issues.  You can cut larger logs that you may pick up on the side of the road or get from an arborist.  I have 2 pallets of logs that I can't fit through my 10" Hitachi and it can't take riser blocks, and it is just too dangerous to trim them with a chainsaw.


----------



## bybill (Oct 20, 2009)

*Craftsman*

I have the 12" Craftsman, for about a year, and there is no problem with the quality.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 20, 2009)

A 12" bandsaw is still very small and only a 'hobby' size. It will also be very low on power. Do get the most your budget will allow. With no previous shop experience I bought a 14" Grizzly. Good choice but if I were to do it again I would get the 17".
You won't be happy with a toy.


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 20, 2009)

Delta with a riser would be good. I heard some good things agout them.


----------



## mickr (Oct 20, 2009)

what are you cutting with the bandsaw? pen blanks?  if that's all then a mitre box would save you $$  Bowls from logs?  a different kettle of fish...riser blocks are a grand idea IF the saw is stiff enough..some can put riser blocks and the saw goes to hell and flexes....only you know your plans...


----------



## Wildman (Oct 20, 2009)

Have no idea about amount of space you have available. If space permits recommend at least 14” bandsaw. New or used does not matter. For few more dollars can get a ¾ HP Delta or Rigid 14” bandsaw new. Of course can find a used 14” bandsaw for much less. Can always post a request on craigslit “wanted section,” for deals near you. 
If just going to turn pens can wait on getting a bandsaw. Buying blanks might make more sense. 

Lathe and good turning tools is where you want to spend your money starting out. 
Also sharpening jig.

Would also look for a deal on grinder, and spend money on sharpening jig. Almost all grinders made in China today so would not be brand loyal. I have been sharpening on 6” Craftsman China made grinder for over 15 years. Friend of mind has a $29 grinder bought over 30 years ago. 

Good luck with whatever you decide on.


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 20, 2009)

It depends what you're going to do with the saw....if it's just for pens, you don't even need one at all, really. If you're looking to cut down your own blanks for bowls and whatnot in the future, well then you're not going to be happy with either of those tinker toys. My dad has the 12" Craftsman and it's fine for pens but not anything much bigger. Another problem with Craftsman is their blade lengths are all weird sizes, unique to Craftsman saws. Basically, that means you can never buy a "real" good blade, and the blades are more expensive and harder to find. 

My dad always taught me when it comes to tools, save up and buy the best you can afford. Trust me, neither of those bandsaws are going to satisfy your needs 6 months down the road. You're better off waiting and hawk-eyeing Craigslist for a used 14" or 17" bandsaw you can get for a good price. If it has less than 1.5HP, don't even look at it unless you plan to upgrade it a year or so later. If all you need to do with it in the meantime is cut pen blanks in half, then I'd recommend a nice Japanese pull saw for $25 and save the rest for a better bandsaw.


----------



## Dario (Oct 20, 2009)

What size and type of wood do you have access to?
How is your shop space?
What is your plan, just personal use or sell some blanks later? Up to what size?

There are a lot of questions you need to answer to figure the best tool to fit your need.  Like most tools or shop equipment, bandsaw is among those that are better when bigger.  It is very frustrating when you have a hunk of wood that you cannot "process" because it is so big and you end up destroying with a chainsaw.  (I did my share of that).  Not to mention chainsaw hazards (it is one of the most dangerous equipment you can buy).

Grizzly have a few bandsaws that received glowing endorsements worth checking.  My choice is their 17" for less than $800.00 (plus shipping).  A lot of money but if you have access to exotic woods, sales on those can easily pay for the bandsaw in a short while.  It is hard work but can bring food to the table or even provide extra shop toys 

By the way, bandsaw can and will kick up a lot of dust...which makes dust collector a must. Usually, the bags need to be upgraded and I suggest you look at 1 micron or finer bags or canister.  Again this will cost you but your health is worth a lot more.  Just trying to paint a bigger picture for you.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 20, 2009)

I think that if you do not go with at least a 14 inch band saw now, you will wish you had done so some time in the future.  A quick look at Craig's List in the LAX area shows several larger band saws in that same price range.  Just a thought...

Jim Smith


----------



## stolicky (Oct 20, 2009)

I got the Craftsman 10" about a year and a half ago.  It works fine for cutting pen blanks, but it is very limited beyond that.  I now have a larger lathe, and I cannot cut blanks from chunks of wood.

I have now done quite a bit of research on larger band saws.  First issue is, of course, current affordability, and the second is space.  A 17" or larger saw would be great, but no room...

I have honed in on the Rikon 14" Deluxe.  I know that you can get 14" saws for half of the price, but with a lot fewer features and only ~6" cutting height.  After you go through modifying one of those saws to do what you really want, there is quite a bit more invested in it.  Plus, adding a riser block to saws that do not come with one, is not the greatest idea and impacts accuracy.  So, with the Rikon, it will resaw over 12", has a respectable size (1.5 HP) motor, and has a relatively small footprint when compared to larger saws.  Plus, the cast iron wheels are nice.

Oh, and for the Craftsman saws, the proprietary blade size is a pain.  Yes, the Rikon also has an odd size, but you can still get blades from several vendors for it.

Yes, save and buy the best you can.  Otherwise, you will probably being buying twice...


----------



## lorbay (Oct 20, 2009)

They say that bigger is not always better, but in the case of band saws it is. I started off with a 10" then went to a 14" sold them all and now have an 18". If I had the money I would have gone for the 24" Laguna. I use one this weekend at a friends place, what a nice machine.

Lin.


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 20, 2009)

stolicky said:


> I got the Craftsman 10" about a year and a half ago. It works fine for cutting pen blanks, but it is very limited beyond that. I now have a larger lathe, and I cannot cut blanks from chunks of wood.
> 
> I have now done quite a bit of research on larger band saws. First issue is, of course, current affordability, and the second is space. A 17" or larger saw would be great, but no room...
> 
> ...


 I personally have the Rikon Deluxe 14", and I would highly suggest it if you can come up with a couple hundred bucks more than you're looking at now. It's powerful, has great features, performs well, and has a 13.5" resaw capacity.


----------



## candy1land (Oct 20, 2009)

*Thank You Everyone*

Wow, I knew I would get help posting this question here!  Thank you to everyone who has posted feedback so far.  

You have given me some food for thought regarding this purchase.  I'm not a big fan of learning by trial and error when so many others have done it before me which is why I'm asking ahead of time. 

I do plan on making blanks for sale because I do have access to some nice wood so that is why this tool will be important for me as I learn.  I will have to change gears and start looking for at least a 14" saw.  

The shop is a decent size so that isn't the issue.  I want to make sure it can handle cutting blanks up to bowl size and I didn't think about how using a chain saw to cut the wood down might damage or destroy it in the process.  Good point.  

I will check out Craigslist to see what is out there in addition to some of the stores.  As I mentioned before - I haven't used this piece of equipment before so I'm not sure what it can do or what to expect, but I know enough to know that I need one. 

Dust control will be coming too - as I know I will be working with some of the toxic woods.  I am highly aware of the importance of protecting my lungs.  

Any other suggestions are welcomed and I will continue my search! 

Thanks, 

Candy


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 20, 2009)

bybill said:


> I have the 12" Craftsman, for about a year, and there is no problem with the quality.


 I have it as well, bearings went to crap within a year, under warranty, they replaced them.  It has worked since but it will be the last Craftsman power tool I purchase.  the 10'" Jet will be a great saw but too small of cutting height as soon as you advance to things beyond small blanks.  As  soon as the craftsman craps out again I see a 14" Grizzly in my future.  A bit more money but a lot less hassle(I hope):wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 20, 2009)

I would also suggest you get at least a 14" bandsaw.


----------



## Dario (Oct 20, 2009)

Note than an upgraded 14" with riser block will never be equal to one made that size.  If you ever reach that point, I assure you, your cost will be a lot more.

There are so many little things that make the bigger saws better that you might not see right away.  Guide bearings, fence, table, dust ports, etc. could cost you a ton if you do upgrades.

Good luck!


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 20, 2009)

candy1land said:


> I am getting ready to take the plunge this weekend and buy the tools for my new shop so I can start turning! FINALLY!! I have been researching everything to try and stay under my budget and I have a dilemma.
> 
> Regarding a band saw - I am down to the 10" Jet ($299) vs. 12" Craftsman ($349). I know from a quality standpoint the Jet must be better but how much does the 2" difference really matter?
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2009)

I do not do bowls myself, but my best educated guess is that you will want a saw bigger than either of those when you get there. Buy what will retain the most value so that you can sell it for more when you want to upgrade. I have the Grizzly 14" and love it. it has a ton of ability to saw thick stuff. I have the riser block in it and have cut pieces as thick as it can fit. Otherwise leave the wood cutting to those that have the equipment and go for best quality. The rule is always buy the best quality you can afford. 
Congrats on the big shopping day.


----------



## sparhawk (Oct 20, 2009)

i have the Ridgid 14" bought from home depot for 360 with alifetime warranty(if registered online) and have had no problems with it.


----------



## Manny (Oct 20, 2009)

No one has mentioned this but is a drill press really needed? Just buy yourself a drill chuck and a scroll chuck (will need for bowls anyways) and do all of your drilling on the lathe. 

Drill chucks are here
http://penturnersproducts.com/index...Path=5&zenid=994a4b641753848a3aafc0bb2b04c9c8

While you are there
I would also look into turning between centers. 

As for the bandsaw I agree with the rest 14" minimum for the hobbiest will give you room to grow. there is nothing worse than having a beautiful piece of wood in your shop that is too big to process.

Nice to see a fellow Californian on the boards!!!!

Manny


----------



## wolftat (Oct 20, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> I personally have the Rikon Deluxe 14", and I would highly suggest it if you can come up with a couple hundred bucks more than you're looking at now. It's powerful, has great features, performs well, and has a 13.5" resaw capacity.


 I second that, plus they will be on sale for $699 in November at Woodcraft.


----------



## Dario (Oct 20, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I second that, plus they will be on sale for $699 in November at Woodcraft.



$699.00!!!????!!!  Wow...what a deal!


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 20, 2009)

Dario said:


> $699.00!!!????!!! Wow...what a deal!


 Dang, that's less than I paid for mine 2 years ago. The economy IS in the tank!!


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a Rikon 14" bandsaw and a Rikon 13" bandsaw.  My bandsaw is not the deluxe model so it is less money.  It is a really nice bandsaw and I have not had any issues with it and I cut all kinds of wood and sizes.  The drill press is very good and less expensive then the others and a lot better then the 12" Ryobi.  Check out the Rikon tools on the Woodcraft website.  You should go to a woodcraft Store and check them out.  There is a Woodcraft in Stanton and Ventura.  They also sell other brands.  I know that Craftsman used to be a great tool maker, but they have lost their reputation and quality of their tools.


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 21, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> I have a Rikon 14" bandsaw and a Rikon 13" bandsaw. My bandsaw is not the deluxe model so it is less money. It is a really nice bandsaw and I have not had any issues with it and I cut all kinds of wood and sizes. The drill press is very good and less expensive then the others and a lot better then the 12" Ryobi. Check out the Rikon tools on the Woodcraft website. You should go to a woodcraft Store and check them out. There is a Woodcraft in Stanton and Ventura. They also sell other brands. I know that Craftsman used to be a great tool maker, but they have lost their reputation and quality of their tools.


 I also have the Rikon benchtop drill press, highly recommend it. I've used that tool more than anything but my lathe. It's big, sturdy, and has served me well. I actually bought it on display, new, from WC for $199!! That was a few years ago though :wink:


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 21, 2009)

You say you are going to cut pen blanks for resale. That means you will be doing some volume cutting. In that case, the 10" and 12" 'toys' would be very poor choices. You want something that will hold up.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 21, 2009)

It's been mentioned, but I also own the Craftsman 10". Going on 2 years now I think. My only requirement was 4" resaw capacity. The Cman has been great. Better blades are a requirement.. The one that ships with it sucks.

I don't do big bowls so haven't needed anything else.


----------



## candy1land (Oct 21, 2009)

*Update*

Well after reading everyone's suggestions I have decided to put off the Bandsaw purchase until next month when it goes on sale at WC.  I will invest in the Rikon Deluxe 14" Bandsaw just to make sure I get something I can use for a good period of time.  

There is a black maple tree sitting on my dad's property dried out and ready to be cut down and I am quite sure it will yield some very nice wood, but without the right tools to "process" it - I would have to let it keep sitting there going to waste.  

As for the drill press - I'm going to hold off on that too for now.  My father has one - I'm just not sure if it's accurate or not but after doing some drilling I'll find out.  At least until I can decide on which drill press to invest in.  

And if all else fails my dad also has a chop saw I can use to cut my pen blanks to get me by in the meantime. 

Thank you all so much for your suggestions and insight.  Looks like the only major purchase this weekend will be the lathe and turning tools so I can get practicing on this new "art"!!  

Candy :island:


----------



## garrett (Oct 31, 2009)

I inherited a 14" craftsman from my father that was in pretty rough shape.  However, I bought a book entitled "The Bandsaw Book" by Lonnie Bird which helped tremendously in the process of getting the saw to do what I wanted it to.  Almost all of the parts that experience any wear on a bandsaw are easily replaced or tuned up.  And most of the time you can find parts in the aftermarket and not have to buy directly from the dealer.  I guess what I'm saying is go buy the book (or check it out at the library), it will give you a MUCH better idea of what you need in terms of a saw, and once you see how easy they are to repair.....go find a used one and tune it up!


----------



## DougMPhoto (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been looking too. Home Depot has a 14 inch Ridged for $379 and was told a sale would be happening around December (maybe $50 off). Lowes has a 14 inch Delta for $399. Maybe I'll check that Ricon too.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 31, 2009)

I am late getting in on this and you probably already have one by now. But if you were to do a search back in the archives, there are numerous people who started with a 9 or 10 inch BS and hated it. I have a Sears 12 over here and it is OK but not the best. I bought a Delta 9 or 10 4 years ago for cutting blanks back Stateside. I regretted it. 

It is not the blade but the fact that 9 and 10 inch bandsaws do not have the mass and strength to tension blades sufficiently for most situations. IF you do get one of these, expect to spend some time tweaking it and then practicing how to handle it gently enough for straight cuts.

I would easily take a Harbor Freight 14 in over ANY 9 or 10 inch BS. BS is one tool in which the smaller versions do not work as well proportionally as the larger ones.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 2, 2009)

Candy, I bought my BS before I got into turning. I the 14" HF saw and added the riser kit because I had access to large stock and knew I would be resawing. I have since added Carter guides to the saw, but only b/c I wanted them, not that the saw needed them. I still have less than $400 invested in my saw and wouldn't take $1,200 for it. 

It's really depends on what you intend to do with the saw. A smaller saw may indeed be all you need. The thing to avoid is getting a saw that does what you want now, but fails as you grow. That said, I would not go smaller than 14". But that's me.


----------



## jbmauser (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I am late but here is my .02... I bought a generic, sold by Lowes used band saw, it works OK but my blade selection is near non existent.  It takes a 57 1/2 in blade which I can get from Sears mail order in 1/8th & 1/4 in.  When I buy my next saw it will be the most common blade length to let me buy anything I want to run through it.  I only bought it because it was small and all I wanted it for was pens.  It can hardly cut a blank with a straight line with a sled.  I may have to buy one of those repair your own blade kits and buy a 1/2 in blade snap it and cut it to my tiny size.  Another of life's subtle lessons, I now know a lot about band saws. 8> )  JB


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 2, 2009)

IF you haven't purchased yet read on: folks upgrade. Look for a used one.
I got a Laguna LT 16 with a couple of carbide tipped resaw blades for $600.00
That was a great deal but I've seen other great deals on beautifully maintained 14"
saws. Keep an eye on Craigslist, WoodNet's Swap and Sell and other woodworking forums such as Lumberjocks
It's pretty easy to find wonderful tools at might fair prices.
Good luck,
G


----------



## fernhills (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a craftsman's 12" Band Saw and have no trouble finding blades. It is not what i would buy if i wanted to cut large logs but it does cut anything i want it to cut up to its limit of 6" thick, which handles what i do. I sell pen blanks and small turning squares up 6" thick. If you want to cut large logs down to size then i would get the 18'' top of the line BS.


----------



## jlord (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Candy,  see you have the grinder also on your list. I have the 8" from WoodCraft & no problems with it. It gets used everytime I use the lathe to keep tools sharp. Also bought the Wolverine grinding jig & the vari-grind attachment to keep the profiles on the gouges. Think about adding a grinding jig to your grinder purchase. I bought them on sale from the WoodCraft in stanton.


----------

